# Art work only?



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, is it me, or is something wrong with this picture? I got an initital request for a custom quote from a customer for a rhinestone design. She wanted me to call first because she had questions. We spoke and she asked the normal things like turn around time, type of stones, set up fee, etc. She mentioned in our conversation that she "normally got her stuff from overseas", and was looking for something stateside. When she submitted her artwork for me to convert to a "rhinestone pattern", I noticed that her request said "art work only". No anticipated quantity, etc. I spoke to her and asked her what she was trying to do, and what was she looking for since her request said "art work only". Her response was "oh yes, I usually get the file back in .ai". *So she wants me to convert her artwork to a "cuttable" file and plans to either do the design her self or have another company do the transfers. *I asked her how did she intend to compensate me for my time, and have yet to receive an answer. Initially, I thought about finishing the design and sending her a watermarked .jpg along with an invoice amount for the actual .ai file. Right now, I'm just a little peeved about how this all went down, and want to just decline the job altogether. *What would you do*


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I've had that before, customers wanting the template and design so they can do there own but i just charge them 100 pounds as it's a one off payment and I'll not make anything else afterwards 

Some say yes, some say no but I wouldn't do it for pennies so I take the stance of not doing it at all


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We send a digital proof (.jpg file of the design) but have never sent the actual file. Asking for the ai file is strange and I would charge a price. We have had customers make files from our .jpg they just wanted someone to lay out the design for them. It is hard to control. We do know that if they send in Copyrighted logos. NFL - COLLEGE - NBA ... or sell them on their site we stay away from them if they will steal from them the will steal from you.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

allhamps said:


> *What would you do*


At this point, I would do nothing but wait for a response back. And I wouldn't even send her a .jpg because, in ACS Studio, I can easily fade out a watermark and have a workable design to copy if I chose to do something like that. And based on your experience with her so far, she doesn't sound like she's on the up and up.


----------



## inkforshirts (Mar 22, 2010)

dont work for free. never


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks and I agree Sandy. I think I'll just decline this one.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah it is ez to get around a watermark, but I do it anyway when I send the customer a jpg file and the watermark is in the worst place on the file. Sometimes I add two. Make them work for it. Everyone is not as savvy as some of us and don't really no how to remove them. 

Anywho....I got a nut job like that now slick. In the last 2 weeks she has asked me for 19 quotes. When I gave her quotes for the 1st few she never responded she just sent another file for me to convert. After that I just stated giving her numbers off the wall. Just making stuff up. I believe she is just hunting prices but I sure screwed her on the last dozen or so.

Give somebody those numbers and they will run out of her shop


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Allhamps,, I am sorry you are going thru this, 
Times are tough and I am also getting alot of things like this.

This is what i do

1. Get design from client
2. Quote it out
3. Recieve payment
4.Then start the work.
5. Proof it before cutting
6. After approval start cutting.

I learned when working with a very popular baseball Team, to state what they are paying for

Just Transfers,, or Just Template,, or Just a EPS cuttable file.
or all the above.
I state it on the invoice,so there is no misunderstanding

Pm me if you need any more info,


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks to all of you. I guess I was still a little naive, and didn't consider that someone would take what I THOUGHT was a proof file and take it somewhere else to have the transfers made. Although I have never sent out a "cuttable" file, I realize it can be done with other picture types if one has the patience. In any event, I am modifying my Custom Quote form so that the person has to indicate up front if they want transfers only, paper pattern only, template only, or cuttable file only. I'm also going to do some things with the sample photo on the quote form that I return to them to make it more difficult to "pirate" a design to another vendor.

Needless to say, I didn't get that job. She actually never responded to the payment question, but instead told me to cancel the request because I was taking too long to give her the file. I'll not write what I thought about that in response, as I'm trying to remain a lady.


----------



## NoNeck (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't say you were naive... just TRUSTING. Which isn't always a bad trait. 

But your "







Detector" seems to be functioning correctly. When someone asks for the "workable" files (ie - the .ai or the "layers" in a .psd) ... then the alarms should start sounding. 

Perhaps change/add a statement under your quotes section that reads something to the effect of : "software design files will not be provided for individual quote requests"

You did the right thing... this person will continue to run down the list of designers until she gets someone who's detector is broken and gives her the .ai file --- she will then, make it herself or go overseas, just like you figured she would.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Matt you are so right and i love your BS detector!!!!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Matt!! Love that BS detector. I've already taken that advise and modified my quote form that I submit to the customer.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

So lets say I pay you for the file only. I have my own cutter and supplies. What would you charge?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I would charge you for my time to produce the file. However, the problem here is that the person never let on initially that what they wanted was a file. The true intent of the person was to have me do the design and give the proof to someone else to make the transfers.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

allhamps said:


> I would charge you for my time to produce the file. However, the problem here is that the person never let on initially that what they wanted was a file. The true intent of the person was to have me do the design and give the proof to someone else to make the transfers.


Ok, I just didnt understand what you had a problem with. I sell artwork all the time, as well as screens, and films. I know there are people who do not have access to the equipment or software for some things so they outsource.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Right, I agree. I don't have a problem selling artwork, or patterns, etc., just be honest with me and we can go from there. Anyway, the experience taught me a few things, that I had overlooked in the way I do business, so I'm all the better for it now


----------

